# ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن الصلاة والصوم



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ايات من الكتاب المقدس عن الصلاة والصوم

 الصلاة

الصلاة هى اهم مافى حياتنا لانها وسيلة اتصال الانسان بالله ونستطيع من خلال صلاتنا ان تقترب من الله
آيات الكتاب المقدس عن الصلاة
+ "و اما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج الا بالصلاة و الصوم" (مت 17 : 21)
+ "و كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه" (مت 21 : 22)
+ "و اما نحن فنواظب على الصلاة و خدمة الكلمة" (اع 6 : 4)
+ "فرحين في الرجاء صابرين في الضيق مواظبين على الصلاة "(رو 12 : 12)
+ "لا تهتموا بشيء بل في كل شيء بالصلاة و الدعاء مع الشكر لتعلم طلباتكم لدى الله" (في 4 : 6)
+ "واظبوا على الصلاة ساهرين فيها بالشكر "(كو 4 : 2)
+ "لانه يقدس بكلمة الله و الصلاة" (1تي 4 : 5)
ايات من الكتابه المقدس عن استجابه الله لصلاتنا
مزامير 99: 6
موسى وهرون بين كهنته وصموئيل بين الذين يدعون باسمه.دعوا الرب‏ وهو استجاب لهم‎.
مزامير 118: 5
من الضيق دعوت الرب فاجابني من الرحب‎.
مزامير 138: 3
في يوم دعوتك اجبتني.شجعتني قوة في نفسي
يوحنا 4: 10
اجاب يسوع وقال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله ومن هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيّا.
يوحنا 4: 14
ولكن من يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد.بل الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية.
يوحنا 14 :14
ان سألتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله
يوحنا 11: 42
وانا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي.ولكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت.ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.
عبرانيين 5: 7
الذي في ايام جسده اذ قدم بصراخ شديد ودموع طلبات وتضرعات للقادر ان يخلصه من الموت وسمع له من اجل تقواه
شعياء 30: 19
لان الشعب في صهيون يسكن في اورشليم.لا تبكي بكاء.يتراءف عليك عند صوت صراخك.حينما يسمع يستجيب لك.
اشعياء 65: 24
ويكون اني قبلما يدعون انا اجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد انا اسمع.
دانيال 9: 21
وانا متكلم بعد بالصلاة اذا بالرجل جبرائيل الذي رأيته في الرؤيا في الابتداء مطارا واغفا لمسني عند وقت تقدمة المساء.
دانيال 9 : 23
في ابتداء تضرعاتك خرج الامر وانا جئت لاخبرك لانك انت محبوب.فتأمل الكلام وافهم الرؤيا.
دانيال 10 : 12
فقال لي لا تخف يا دانيال لانه من اليوم الاول الذي فيه جعلت قلبك للفهم ولاذلال نفسك قدام الهك سمع كلامك وانا اتيت لاجل كلامك
لوقا 18: 7
أفلا ينصف الله مختاريه الصارخين اليه نهارا وليلا وهو متمهل عليهم.
افسس 3: 20
والقادر ان يفعل فوق كل شيء اكثر جدا مما نطلب او نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا
اشعياء 58: 9
حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب.تستغيث فيقول هانذا.ان نزعت من وسطك النير والايماء بالاصبع وكلام الاثم
ارميا 29: 12فتدعونني وتذهبون وتصلّون اليّ فاسمع لكم.
متى 7:7
اسألوا تعطوا.اطلبوا تجدوا.اقرعوا يفتح لكم.
مزامير 50: 15
وادعني في يوم الضيق انقذك فتمجدني
مزامير 91: 15
يدعوني فاستجيب له.معه انا في الضيق.انقذه وامجده‎.
مزامير 34 :4
طلبت الى الرب فاستجاب لي ومن كل مخاوفي انقذني‎.
ارميا 29: 12 -13
فتدعونني وتذهبون وتصلّون اليّ فاسمع لكم.
وتطلبونني فتجدونني اذ تطلبونني بكل قلبكم.
مزامير 40: 1
لامام المغنين.مزمور لداود‎.‎انتظارا انتظرت الرب فمال اليّ وسمع صراخي
2 اخبار 7: 14
فاذا تواضعشعبي الذين دعي اسمي عليهم وصلّوا وطلبوا وجهي ورجعوا عن طرقهم الردية فانني اسمع من السماء واغفر خطيتهم وابرئ ارضهم.
ايوب 22: 23
ان رجعت الى القدير تبنى.ان ابعدت ظلما من خيمتك
ايوب 22: 27
تصلّي له فيستمع لك ونذورك توفيها.
متى 21:21
فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم.الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان ولا تشكّون فلا تفعلون امر التينة فقط بل ان قلتم ايضا لهذا الجبل انتقل وانطرح في البحر فيكون.


يعقوب 5: 15
وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له.
يوحنا 14: 13
ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الآب بالابن.
يوحنا 5: 14
وهذه هي الثقة التي لنا عنده انه ان طلبنا شيئا حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا.
مزامير 145: 18
الرب قريب لكل الذين يدعونه الذين يدعونه بالحق‎*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*الصوم

+ واما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم .
+ جرب عبيدك عشرة ايام فليعطونا القطانى لناكل وماء لنشرب ( دا 1: 12 ) وعند نهاية العشرة ايام ظهرت مناظرهم احسن واسمن لحما من كل الفتيان الاكلين من اطايب الملك .فكان رئيس السقاه يرفع اطيابهم وخمر مشروبهم ويعطيهم قطانى ( عدد 15-16 ) .
+ ولكن الان يقول الرب ارجعوا الى بكل قلوبكم وبالصوم والبكاء والنوح ( يوئيل 2: 12 ) .
+ اضربوا بالبوق فى صهيون .. قدسوا صومآ .. نادوا بأعتكاف ( عدد 15 ) .
+ اليس هذا اختاره حل قيود الشر فك عقد النير واطلاق المسحوقين احرارآ وقطع كل نير ... اليس ان تكسر للجائع خبزك وان تدخل المساكين التائهين الى بيتك ... اذا رايت عريانآ ان تكسوه وان لا تتغاضى عن لحمك .
حينئذ ينفجر مثل الصبح نورك ويسير برك امامك ومجد الرب يجمع ساقتك ...حينئذ تدعو فيجيب الرب ... تستغيث فيقول ها أنذا ( اش 58: 6-9 ) .
+ فأمن اهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحآ من كبيرهم الى صغيرهم . وبلغ الامر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه وتغطى بمسح وجلس على الرماد ( يونان 3 : 5 - 6 ) .
*


----------

